# Important !!!  Oinktoberfest Roll Call



## Uncle Bubba

I need to know who is going to Oinktoberfest to compete and wishes to be placed in the same vicinity as everyone from the forum.  We are going to give the list of names to George, the promoter, and ask that all of us who want to, be put together so we can all hang together and do what we do best...tear each other's eyeballs out.  I need the team name and person's name it was registered under PM'd to me ASAP. I will forward that list to Pigs on the wing (Chris) who can get it to George in time to make it happen.  I need the list by 7/22/06.  Those that are not competing, we still want to know so we can at least have a head count in case we decide to do something that would require a head count. I think I share everyone's sentiment that Joker should stay home for that weekend. :lmao:   Seriously though, everyone(including Joker) is invited and encouraged to show up.  Please pray for great weather.  Some T-shirt design to archive the event would be great if anyone has that talent...go for it.


----------



## Guest

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> I think I share everyone's sentiment that Joker should stay home for that weekend. :lmao:


  I'll be staying home... :-(


----------



## Woodman1

OK , I'm in, along with the two losers on my team.


----------



## Uncle Bubba

No favoritism...no shortcuts...follow the rules!!! [-X  [-X  [-X


----------



## Greg Rempe

I am going to come for Saturday...might have a guest in tow as well!


----------



## Guest

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I am going to come for Saturday...might have a guest in tow as well!


Well, that seals my decision.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

I'm going to buzz over to see George tomorrow to bend his ear about this again and hang out for a while. Might take some sausage over to grill up on one of those BIG dollar build in gassers.  8-[


----------



## Puff1

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":2sbjvjjy]I am going to come for Saturday...might have a guest in tow as well!


Well, that seals my decision.[/quote:2sbjvjjy]
No this will, i'm thinking about going, not to compete, but to show up late and drink everybody's beer :grin:


----------



## Guest

Puff said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Greg Rempe":226ytwfe]I am going to come for Saturday...might have a guest in tow as well!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that seals my decision.
Click to expand...

No this will, i'm thinking about going, not to compete, but to show up late and drink everybody's beer :grin:[/quote:226ytwfe]
Now it's anchored!


----------



## Puff1

The Joker said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="The Joker":sj1tub1d][quote="Greg Rempe":sj1tub1d]I am going to come for Saturday...might have a guest in tow as well!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that seals my decision.
Click to expand...

No this will, i'm thinking about going, not to compete, but to show up late and drink everybody's beer :grin:[/quote:sj1tub1d]
Now it's anchored![/quote:sj1tub1d] :lmao: 
Aw come on :smooch:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

I can put 3 people on my team list so 3 cheap bastadards won't have to pay to get in.  :lmao:


----------



## Puff1

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> I can put 3 people on my team list so 3 cheap bastadards won't have to pay to get in.  :lmao:


Greg his guest and Joker :grin:


----------



## Guest

There are 2 sides to every story, boys ~ Remember that...


----------



## Bruce B

Puff said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Greg Rempe":3qvzeqjz]I am going to come for Saturday...might have a guest in tow as well!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that seals my decision.
Click to expand...

No this will, i'm thinking about going, not to compete, but to show up late and drink everybody's beer :grin:[/quote:3qvzeqjz]

What, again????????????? :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Bruce B

The Joker said:
			
		

> There are 2 sides to every story, boys ~ Remember that...



From the words of one this countries most esteem statesman, "Can't we all just get along?"


----------



## Rich Decker

I'm not sure yet, I play a golf tournament the end of September. But I may come out and play with you boyz.


----------



## Greg Rempe

How much is it to get in as a guest?  Just wondering...


----------



## Uncle Bubba

I didn't think there was any cost to get in last year.  They were charging for hayrides but i didn't see anything about admission charges.  Please, those that live local bring pans to take some food home in.  I really hate the waste at these contests.  Tell them you are cooking with us.  Tell them you are Woodman's bitch.  We'll get you in somehow.  There will be no excuses this year. [-X


----------



## Puff1

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="The Joker":1nlnuafz][quote="Greg Rempe":1nlnuafz]I am going to come for Saturday...might have a guest in tow as well!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that seals my decision.
Click to expand...

No this will, i'm thinking about going, not to compete, but to show up late and drink everybody's beer :grin:[/quote:1nlnuafz]

What, again????????????? :grin:  :grin:[/quote:1nlnuafz]
 #-o  :hide:


----------



## Guest

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> I didn't think there was any cost to get in last year.  They were charging for hayrides but i didn't see anything about admission charges.  Please, those that live local bring pans to take some food home in.  I really hate the waste at these contests.  Tell them you are cooking with us.  Tell them you are Woodman's bitch.  We'll get you in somehow.  There will be no excuses this year. [-X


It's 5 bucks a head to get in, free if you're under 2.  I got in free last year on Sunday as part of Pigs' team but paid for Saturday.


----------



## Puff1

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Uncle Bubba":3pp2fara]I didn't think there was any cost to get in last year.  They were charging for hayrides but i didn't see anything about admission charges.  Please, those that live local bring pans to take some food home in.  I really hate the waste at these contests.  Tell them you are cooking with us.  Tell them you are Woodman's bitch.  We'll get you in somehow.  There will be no excuses this year. [-X


It's 5 bucks a head to get in, free if you're under 2.  I got in free last year on Sunday as part of Pigs' team but paid for Saturday.[/quote:3pp2fara]
Like I said


----------



## Guest

Puff said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Uncle Bubba":to5rvntz]I didn't think there was any cost to get in last year.  They were charging for hayrides but i didn't see anything about admission charges.  Please, those that live local bring pans to take some food home in.  I really hate the waste at these contests.  Tell them you are cooking with us.  Tell them you are Woodman's bitch.  We'll get you in somehow.  There will be no excuses this year. [-X
> 
> 
> 
> It's 5 bucks a head to get in, free if you're under 2.  I got in free last year on Sunday as part of Pigs' team but paid for Saturday.
Click to expand...

Like I said [/quote:to5rvntz]
And that was....


----------



## Puff1

The Joker said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="The Joker":3fimfv9e][quote="Uncle Bubba":3fimfv9e]I didn't think there was any cost to get in last year.  They were charging for hayrides but i didn't see anything about admission charges.  Please, those that live local bring pans to take some food home in.  I really hate the waste at these contests.  Tell them you are cooking with us.  Tell them you are Woodman's bitch.  We'll get you in somehow.  There will be no excuses this year. [-X
> 
> 
> 
> It's 5 bucks a head to get in, free if you're under 2.  I got in free last year on Sunday as part of Pigs' team but paid for Saturday.
Click to expand...

Like I said [/quote:3fimfv9e]
And that was....[/quote:3fimfv9e] Page 1 post 12 :razz:


----------



## Uncle Bubba

$5???  What is wrong with him???  Never heard of charging admission to a contest.  Am i being naive about this?  Tell them you are with us for whole contest.


----------



## Guest

Well, the contest is being held on the pumpkin farm and, as unfortunate as it is, the farm does charge for admission.  Must be some kind of deal between them and George.. Maybe Pigs can enlighten us some...


----------



## oompappy

The farm only charges admission the last two weekends in september. One is for the giant pumpkin weigh-off and the other is oinktoberfest. Other cook-offs charge a cover too, usually includes a drink ticket, etc.


----------



## john pen

working that weekend also,..trying to get 1 night of to at least come and drink Witt's beer...


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Yea, The guy that owns the land cashes in on the public, BUT If you tell the big boobed bimbos at the gate you need to get to your team, You just walk in. Hope George doesn't read this! Or just act like you don't understand English. Your in! :grin: Please press # 1 for English.


----------



## wittdog

john pen said:
			
		

> working that weekend also,..trying to get 1 night of to at least come and drink Witt's beer...


I'm hoping you can make it to drink all my beer as well....


----------



## Woodman1

john pen said:
			
		

> working that weekend also,..trying to get 1 night of to at least come and drink Witt's beer...



WAIT A MINUTE>>>>>>>> You are WORKING??? This is nearly THREE MONTHS IN ADVANCE! You can't get off? Hey wait, They are serving pumpkin donuts aren't they? _There's_ your out! It's OK if you come while _on_ duty! :!: 

ps. we'll just call you "little rempe" from now on.........


----------



## Guest

Woodman said:
			
		

> john pen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> working that weekend also,..trying to get 1 night of to at least come and drink Witt's beer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAIT A MINUTE>>>>>>>> You are WORKING??? This is nearly THREE MONTHS IN ADVANCE! You can't get off? Hey wait, They are serving pumpkin donuts aren't they? _There's_ your out! It's OK if you come while _on_ duty! :!:
> 
> *ps. we'll just call you "little rempe" from now on*.........
Click to expand...

 :lmao:  :lmao:  #-o


----------



## john pen

Woodman said:
			
		

> john pen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> working that weekend also,..trying to get 1 night of to at least come and drink Witt's beer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAIT A MINUTE>>>>>>>> You are WORKING??? This is nearly THREE MONTHS IN ADVANCE! You can't get off? Hey wait, They are serving pumpkin donuts aren't they? _There's_ your out! It's OK if you come while _on_ duty! :!:
> 
> ps. we'll just call you "little rempe" from now on.........
Click to expand...


My partner already took off that weekend..Im trying to bribe one of the other guys to switch with me.....

"little rempe" ?? Im guessing thats not a good thing...??


----------



## Greg Rempe

Well, considering I am going to be there...you can't say that!  John, don't worry...there are worse things you could be called other than "Little Rempe"... :!:  Just look at this empire I have built here!!


----------



## Rich Decker

Looks like I'm in. I hope you boyz take it easy on me, I'm just a guy from little bum chit Vermont just looking to cook a little Q and turn my meat in on time.

BTW  The big white cooler at the nose of the pit is full of beer, help yourself.


----------



## Puff1

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Well, considering I am going to be there...you can't say that!  John, don't worry...there are worse things you could be called other than "Little Rempe"... :!:  Just look at this empire I have built here!!


Or just go look in the other room


----------



## Bruce B

Rich Decker said:
			
		

> Looks like I'm in. I hope you boyz take it easy on me, I'm just a guy from little bum chit Vermont just looking to cook a little Q and turn my meat in on time.
> 
> BTW  The big white cooler at the nose of the pit is full of beer, help yourself.



If Puff shows up you'll be saying, "...was full of beer." :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Puff1

Bruce B said:
			
		

> [quote="Rich Decker":22ixsko4]Looks like I'm in. I hope you boyz take it easy on me, I'm just a guy from little bum chit Vermont just looking to cook a little Q and turn my meat in on time.
> 
> BTW  The big white cooler at the nose of the pit is full of beer, help yourself.



If Puff shows up you'll be saying, "...was full of beer." :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:[/quote:22ixsko4]
Note to self..."big white cooler at nose of pit" :-k


----------



## Uncle Bubba

What cooler?  :bar:  :!:


----------



## Puff1

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> What cooler?  :bar:  :!:


The big white one.....or whatever color cooler Bruce from the "other" forum brings :grin:


----------



## Uncle Bubba

C'mon Puff...get with the program and keep up...lol

I didn't see any cooler.  Nope never saw it.  Loaded with beer you say??? Nope, never saw it. :bar:  :bar:  :bar:  :bar:  :bar:  :!:


----------



## Puff1

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> C'mon Puff...get with the program and keep up...lol
> 
> I didn't see any cooler.  Nope never saw it.  Loaded with beer you say??? Nope, never saw it. :bar:  :bar:  :bar:  :bar:  :bar:  :!:


What cooler ??? Who are you????? :bar:  :!:


----------



## Guest

I wasn't gonna go this year but after (very) recent events :grin: ,  *I'M COMMIN' !!! *Should be interesting to say the least!!!   :grin:  :grin:


----------



## wittdog

The Joker said:
			
		

> I wasn't gonna go this year but after (very) recent events :grin: ,  *I'M COMMIN' !!! *Should be interesting to say the least!!!   :grin:  :grin:


What events do you speak of?


----------



## Uncle Bubba

The Joker said:
			
		

> I wasn't gonna go this year but after (very) recent events :grin: ,  *I'M COMMIN' !!! *Should be interesting to say the least!!!   :grin:  :grin:



??


----------



## Greg Rempe

I get dibs on punching Bill in the face first!!


----------



## Guest

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I get dibs on punching Bill in the face first!!


Make that 1st one count!


----------



## DaleP

And you Yankees call us *rednecks*!


----------



## Guest

DaleP said:
			
		

> And you Yankees call us *rednecks*!


 [-X  [-X I was born overseas and raised south of the M/D Line.  He ain't gonna show anywho ~ Jerked our chains back and forth couple times about the original SmokeStock and never showed...


----------



## Puff1

The Joker said:
			
		

> I wasn't gonna go this year but after (very) recent events :grin: ,  *I'M COMMIN' !!! *Should be interesting to say the least!!!   :grin:  :grin:


Damn, now i'm not going #-o


----------



## Guest

Awwww.. I was lookin' for a good fight!


----------



## Puff1

The Joker said:
			
		

> Awwww.. I was lookin' for a good fight!


That just doesn't look right


----------



## wittdog

That S&M stuff belongs in the BR


----------



## Puff1

wittdog said:
			
		

> That S&M stuff belongs in the BR


It ain't right


----------



## DaleP

The Joker said:
			
		

> DaleP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you Yankees call us *rednecks*!
> 
> 
> 
> [-X  [-X I was born overseas and raised south of the M/D Line.  He ain't gonna show anywho ~ Jerked our chains back and forth couple times about the original SmokeStock and never showed...
Click to expand...


Ah Ha! That is why you have that cool accent!


----------



## Steve McMurtry

I think I'll just bring my own beer and wiskey, then sit back and watch the fun  
Who needs HBO!
Cheers


----------



## Woodman1

You coming Steve? 4 weeks from today! Can't wait!


----------



## Steve McMurtry

Woodman,

Yup! It's only 1 1/2 hrs drive, as long as customs isn't lined up.
24 Canadian and a bottle of cherry wiskey for the big man!
Looking forward to it!
Be there on Saturday!

Cheers


----------



## Bruce B

Steve McMurtry said:
			
		

> Woodman,
> 
> Yup! It's only 1 1/2 hrs drive, as long as customs isn't lined up.
> 24 Canadian and a bottle of cherry wiskey for the big man!
> Looking forward to it!
> Be there on Saturday!
> 
> Cheers



Steve,

Thank you sir!!! I have one here also that's been in the freezer for two months just waiting for Oinktoberfest. It goes great with BBQ. Lookin' forward to meeting you!!


----------



## Woodman1

CHERRY WHISKEY???????? YUKKKKKKKK!


----------



## Uncle Bubba

How does it not taste like cough medicine?  Give me some tequila!!!


----------



## Bruce B

Savages......whatcha gonna do?


----------



## john pen

So it looks like Ill be able to get one night off for Oinktoberfest...Keeping in mind, Ill be there strictly for the free beer and free food, what night would be better....Friday or Saturday...


----------



## Uncle Bubba

Free BBQ would be Saturday AFTERNOON around turn ins.  Beer??  Most likely Friday night.


----------



## Greg Rempe

I thought you and Woodman were staying the night on Saturday too... :?


----------



## Woodman1

It'll be more fun on Saturday because I will not be cooking on Sunday and thus will be free to "embibe!" Woody


----------



## wittdog

I stopped to see George today and I think he said they had 35 teams and he was going to try to put us all in one area….but he couldn’t make any promises…….I’m starting to get really pumped it’s less than a month away.


----------



## Bruce B

I'm staying over Saturday night, keep an eye on Woody, you know how those guys from Ohio get after just one or two beers, and then have a nice easy ride home on Sunday.


----------



## Uncle Bubba

wittdog said:
			
		

> I stopped to see George today and I think he said they had 35 teams and he was going to try to put us all in one area….but he couldn’t make any promises…….I’m starting to get really pumped it’s less than a month away.



He told me the same thing last month when you and Pigs went there to meet me, remember?  Oh wait... nevermind.  

He'll probably put us all in the cornfield and lauch pumpkins at us.   Saturday night should prove to be interesting.  Looks like I'll stay and finish off my liver. [smilie=drink.gif]  [smilie=drink.gif]  [smilie=drink.gif]  [smilie=drink.gif]  [smilie=drink.gif]  [smilie=a_goodjobson.gif]  [smilie=a_goodjobson.gif]  [smilie=a_goodjobson.gif]  [smilie=thefinger.gif]


----------

